# lounge rap battle



## BruceLeet

Ok rap battle time BWOYZ and HOEZ you better REKONIZE rap battle the poster above/below/anywhere!.. i've got no one to battle at the moment so i'm going to post something random! GO!




_Yo Yo Yo, my name is bruceleet and i'm about to kick it
I lube up mzfluffys back hole coz thats the place to stick it

I stay up all night posting while i chomp viagra pillz
I cruise the nudie thread with my one hand browsing skillz

I got hoes across the world with my vast bluelight connections
From sassyxl to kitd i got the place to dump erections_


GoGoggoGGOGgo.


----------



## guineaPig

BruceLeet said:
			
		

> From sassyxl to kitd i got the place to dump erections


bwahahahahahahahahahah!!! dude, ur fucking hysterical


----------



## Helios.

I'm the dj.  You're the rapper.


----------



## BruceLeet

YoYoYo! reprezent the names bruceleet!
I spend most my time with my hands on my meat
checking out the gallery of slushy muddy water
she'd get it in the butt even if she was my daughter

Give it up for my main negro junglejuice
yeah he's travelling round spain he is in on the loose
collecting STD's from all the spanish ladies
no chance of him coming home now he's got a case of rabies

kittyinthedark you dont have to be single
coz with bruceleets penis you can mingle
i'll make your bootay and your titties go jingle jangle
as i'm lapping at your crotch like a hungry cocker spaniel


----------



## DarthMom

*bows down*


----------



## I Liquor All Night

Mz Fluffy, thinking cuz her minds all puffy
tough G, rough D for Sarah Michelle Buffy

and anyone one posting next will need an Etch -A-Sketch
to figure out their way out of their own assholes injest

Word.

P.S. Bruce leet fits snug liek a petite


----------



## thujone

i'm never one to turn down a rap battle

bruce has his hands down his pants because he just can't kick it
talking like he's a giant but in reality has the widget of a circus midget
first thing he searches for is a thread i can't even find
he's got too much virtual pussy on his perverted mind
he flops his dick out on the web because he's scared to do it outside of virtual reality
when it comes to sizing up cocks they refer to me as the manatee


----------



## ShaDDoW

Pfffffft.

Your shit's weak, like quarter months when it comes to battle.
Talkin' 'bout chicks you couldn't bag, so get off the saddle.
You ain't ridin' fluff or slushy mud water - put down your paddle.
kitty in the dark's too prime for your ass, like angus cattle.
Matter fact, the only thing you can touch is your teeny weenie.
Rub that shit, the only bitch you might get is a fuckin' genie.
Servin' bitches like you, like hot plates of fettuccine.
Man, that's it, throw the towel, mother fucker - you'll never see me.


----------



## BruceLeet

breakzhabit,

rap battling me was like your worst decision
i spit out my rhymes with expert precision
first i'll pull down my pants i'll bust my nut to blind your vision
if you aint got a hole for me to fuck then i'll make a new incision
I've got more online hoes than your shoe can hold toes
my bluelight game is pimpin and you know how it goes


----------



## ShaDDoW

BruceLeet: Talk's cheap. So what chu smokin'?
I'm a geek, so to speak, but my meat sure keep 'em chokin'.
Been through more sweet pussy, a feat you're only hopin' to beat -
just ask the girls on the steet - I keep 'em open.
Pull your pants up. You couldn't hang wit this freak of nature.
Fuck your moms so hard that your pops couldn't help but hate ya.
I'm a pure breed, Colombian steed with a hot temper
that'll leave you lyin' horizontal colder than December.


----------



## junglejuice

With so much drama in the BL board
Its kinda hard bein mod BL double jayyy
But I, somehow, some way
Keep lockin' some funky ass shit like every single day
May I, act a lil plurry to the n00bs
And, take a few shots as I breeze through
six in the mornin and the board still jumpin
Why the fuck I ain't sleepin?
I got ladies in the nudie thread gettin it on
And, they'll keep postin' til bruceleet breaks his bone
So what you wanna do, sheeeit
I got a box of BestWhip and my homeboys do too
So turn on the 'pod and do a line
But (but what) you don't know bout pixels
So we gonna do a case to this
BL'ers up, GL'ers down, while you motherfuckers bounce to this

Chorus: repeat 2x

Postin on the board, doin whippits, sippin on GHB
Laid back [wawawawawawawawawawwawawawa]

:D


----------



## BruceLeet

^  fucking lol 

so much talent in the lounge it makes me wonder why we sit here posting all day when we could be in a rap possy called B12 or something sippin on 40's and bouncing in our lowriders. Yeaaah Beotchz.


----------



## masheadatronic

if you guys thought you could rap
id take that statement back
cos all your shit is whack
and its me, I am back
but still not black
even though i'd tried to swop like michael jackson
man your rhymes are whack son
cos its me the original mc-bob-e
fixated on the number 23
when im on the mic I get lively
seeing all you name droppers
just naming more random internet pill poppers
or nude photo swoppers
with some shit domokun photoshoppers
you be the ones without the real flow
all you got is your post count
and that is real sad you know
going to meet up's
trying not to get beat up
as you posted a few flames
against an internet screen name
running scared of someone
as you posted something honest about them
well I will be honest about all of you
when it comes to rapping you aint got a clue
and with that im done, im through
I gave you something to chew
so spit me out some better rhymes
and I might challange you back a second time


----------



## junglejuice

I'm callin' out MC Benefit...

:D


----------



## masheadatronic

calling out for back up
as you cant keep this rap shit up
looks like you messed up
did I use the word up enough yet?

Well don't forget you be calling
calling for your man, 
calling for your brother
by the time i've finished with you
you be crying to your mother


----------



## junglejuice

MC BoB E betta watch your back
What's your problem kid?
You been smokin' crack?
I'm gonna get ya
comin' outta the trees
like vietnamese thieves
covered in leaves 
dressed in fatigues

Callin for MC Benefit ain't no problem
Beef ain't for dinner, why you tryin' to rob him?

My boy's brain is warped 
like he's been huffing ether
He'll entertain and amuse you
He's got no reason to abuse you

Til now

:D


----------



## masheadatronic

Beef ain't for dinner
its between some of these girls legs
you notice they dont post picture
well I will tell you what that says
roast beef sandwich
something you cant miss
chewing on the fat
just like this rap is
mc-bob-e on the mic
its a benefit gig for the disabled
rhyme unabled
now hit me with something
show me you know how to rhyme
I count
3
2
1
and its about time


----------



## ShaDDoW

You guys suck. This isn't even worth my time or effort anymore.


----------



## masheadatronic

Or is it because with you we just wiped the floor


----------



## BruceLeet

I call out my beotch laceyk da girl with the skills at ebonic word play.


----------



## ShaDDoW

masheadatronic said:
			
		

> Or is it because with you we just wiped the floor


No, it's because those rhymes are whack and it doesn't flow.


----------



## masheadatronic

It does in my voice
maybe not in yours
but we be in different countries
so I shall show you the door


----------



## New

I masturbate
As well as enunciate

*Whips up funky drum beat*

*Holds out drumsticks*

*Drops them*


----------



## Brownz

EADD is the forum to be.
But I guess nobody in the lounge takes notice of me.

So before you mouth off and fire into brownz.
Let me tell you your all a bunch of clowns.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hey breakzhabit i didnt know you could rap
i put words together comeing out like crap
i know my spelling gets you all in a tizzy
makes you see read and gettin all dizzy....

alright in my defense i would like to say that im high on energy drink and most definetly i would not usually post something here.  why did my ghetto ass sister get the mc skillz while i got the loves to read book skills and numbchuck skillz.


----------



## kittyinthedark

If you lookin for hotties BL is the place
We be bumpin the nudies while we're bumpin the bass
Throw me the cracker, we got nangs by the case
Better watch out 'fore you get plur on your face.

Lefty likes his ladies of that hot asian persuasion
DD got his BL girl on a permanent vacation
JJ gets those east coast hoes without no hesitation
And Finder rocks the midwest bitches without no complication

We be whorin it up in the lounge night and day
We ladies so hot you'll be wantin to stay
'til your postcount's 10000 and your hair's goin gray
Shit, we rocked Wigga and he's fuckin gay

So holla bitches, kitty be rockin this joint.





And I should also put in a word for my favorite nerdcore song EVAR:

Obey the Moderator by Optimus Rhyme

I agree to accept the following terms and regulations put forth by the administrators of the community and blah blah blah. I accept.

Hey, listen up newbie
We gotta get a few things straight
Who these people are, that can wait
This my board, my world, my space
I wrote every rule you gotta read ‘em ok
Cool, I guess that’s it, man we’re straight
And if you need something I’ll be up kinda late Like two
See that’s when it gets bad
People start flaming and everybody’s mad
That’s when I gotta bust out the ban
Trust me man, some of these people just can’t stand one another
So I gotta cover up a scandal
Nah dude I can’t let you know my AIM handle

Drop it, I grab your IP and block it
If you can’t stay on topic, you got it
If I wanna lock it there’s no way you can stop me
Confident and cocky, the cubicle jockey

Obey the moderator, create a state of calm
Scan sentences and announce who’s wrong
You are the troller, one week ban
I know your other screen name man
Obey the moderator, I cater to the regs
Hook ‘em up with handles and float all the threads
You are the liar, permanent ban
I’ll nullify your password man

My sig’s kinda big but it’s tasteful
Might blink a bit, 80k, there’s no way that I be wasteful
People get hateful but hey, it ain’t new to me
It can get crazy in this community
Dude you gotta unlock your caps
Never argue, I better walk you straight through the facts
Even then they never relax, it’s all grudges
from six months back, still nobody budges

The worst - hackers, scum of the earth
Attack us and laugh as we back up with work
But whatever, I’ve got an upgrade up my sleeve
Trade off sleep for new security
That’s part of the job I don’t mind it
And if you break a rule better believe that I’ll be the one to find it
I’m tracking down every last duplicate account
I’m on my way to admin, there’s never been a doubt

I see that you are new to the community
And soon to be In trouble until proven
So you really should be listening

Obey the moderator, create a state of calm
Scan sentences and announce who’s wrong
You are the troller, one week ban
I know your other screen name man
Obey the moderator, I cater to the regs
Hook ‘em up with handles and float all the threads
You are the liar, permanent ban
I’ll nullify your password man

edit: apparently i can't type...  :D


----------



## BruceLeet

lol good work kitd :D


----------



## junglejuice

When it comes to chavvin' out my boy Brownz got ya beat
That guy even has Burberry print tattooed on his feet
He likes to get fucked and hop on the internet
Thenhe's ;liek//internetstga;mhb://pealsehelpin!ternstasrwte!
No need for 10 new threads a day, mate. Lay off the piss!
For a guy who hates the Lounge no way he'll let us forget he exists.

:D


----------



## junglejuice

Oh man kitty, that song was hilarious!

:D


----------



## plurMONSTER

Just look at all the Lounge ho's and it's easy to see,
There ain't no need to pay for 'net porn when you get it for free.
It's not like I don't love to peep a sizzlin' rack,
But I'm all out of tissues, wait a minute, I'll be black.


----------



## ShaDDoW

kitd: Mad props! You've got more skills than the rest of these chumps. :D


----------



## junglejuice

Carlos is what us real gangstas classify as a "Hater"

:D


----------



## ShaDDoW

I don't hate - I just tell it like it is, nukka!

And you KNOW DIS'!! :D


----------



## vibr8tor

junglejuice said:
			
		

> Oh man kitty, that song was hilarious!
> 
> :D





awesome x10!     :D 

I was gonna try to come up with something, but after that everyone here is just going to get boo'd off stage!


----------



## plurMONSTER

Boo's


----------



## ShaDDoW

Wait, wait, wait.. The first part was her. The "Obey the Moderator" song is a real song, and Optimus Rhyme is a real quartet.

http://rhymetorrents.com/disc2/Optimus Rhyme - Obey the Moderator.mp3

I was giving her props on that first part, cuz it was def hot.


----------



## vibr8tor

I know she only did the first part; that's what I was referring to.  The part about McWigga is the best!


----------



## ShaDDoW

Ok, cool. Just checkin'. I thought JJ was talking about the song. Like I said, her rhymes were def. hot! :D


----------



## junglejuice

No dude, I can read 

:D


----------



## ShaDDoW

Well, at least they're teaching you _something_ over there in school.. :D


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

I got a hand on my dick and a tick on my lip
Like a palindrome I'm the the same when I flip
here's a tip
Reassess your situation and check your distance
Cuz like the little engine I got mad persistance


hey bub a ree bub


----------



## vibr8tor

*cough*boooo*cough*


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

you should get that cough checked out, sounds there's a bit of jealously in your throat.

jealous of my MAD FLOW.


----------



## junglejuice

You need to call a plumber.

Your flow is jammed.

:D


----------



## vibr8tor

junglejuice would know.  

he jammed my Aunt Flow just the other night!


----------



## ShaDDoW

vibr8tor said:
			
		

> junglejuice would know.
> 
> he jammed my Aunt Flow just the other night!


----------



## junglejuice




----------



## ShaDDoW

Do you even realize how gross what you're implying is?


----------



## junglejuice




----------



## ShaDDoW

Yo, they're teaching you the WRONG shit over there in Spain, bro...


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

I was eatin' a raspberry jam sammitch..


Ok, but I was wondering about the peanut butter on your forehead...


----------



## Zedrich

Brownz said:
			
		

> EADD is the forum to be.
> But I guess nobody in the lounge takes notice of me.
> 
> So before you mouth off and fire into brownz.
> Let me tell you your all a bunch of clowns.






^ Respect     *typical clicking index finger onto middle finger motion repeatadly*


----------



## Mehm

I better watch my step in here, cause there's ants everywhere
and its becoming clear that I need to start stomping
part swamp thing and the other half is just mixed up
so I puked on your couch like a freshman on his sixth cup
big nuts get stuck on breakzhabit's pimp slapped cheek
then JJ died from laughing, saying, "man, that guy's a freak!"
so don't speak bruceleet, I think you better reconsider
when 10 red dots light up your spot and this crazy man is on the trigger
skin thicker than a rhino's ass 
you can't smash my house, even though its made of glass 
hopefully i didn't leave to many people out


----------



## sassylx

BruceLeet said:
			
		

> I got hoes across the world with my vast bluelight connections
> From sassyxl to kitd i got the place to dump erections[/I]
> 
> 
> GoGoggoGGOGgo.





hahaha!!! thats me! lol.


----------



## duck_racer

junglejuice said:
			
		

> Oh man kitty, that song was hilarious!
> 
> :D



haha innit


----------



## thizzSantaCruz

Allright....yea thats right....give me a beat

I'm not like one of these battle rappers
I come original like 311 with a smash hit
So sit back, light a blunt and listen to this shit

Thats right I sport blue yellow because I'm a bannana slug
From UCSC where we keep it real and I don't need to front like a thug
Thats why you will never see me sporting lugz
I will rock the es because thats how I dress

We party so hard you don't even know
While your at class I'm copping on mountains of blow
So much white its like motha fucking christmas 
I'm telling you, you don't want to miss this.

We might not have a football team but we blow that green
So much smoke its like a sideshow
We get stoney like we got looked at by Medusa
While I'm tearing up your bitches poosa


yadidiwhaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Benefit

Aight nigga, pass me dat mic, we gon' do dis... what what.... yeah... Alabaster Jones in the hizzouse! 

I woke up in jail at about three o'clock
What the fuck nigga? Where are my socks?!?!
My asshole is loose like a rubberband
Jesus Christ, I hope dat nigga washed his hand. 

I get so much pussy 
That it ain't even funny
Last night I ate some bad turkey
Now mah shit is runny! 

Fuck ya'll motherfuckers, 
Say we're not supposed to talk about shit
When you got a cock like a donkey
You can't really help it. 

I like to slide my meat between the sweet love sheets
Rapping with no beat
Is like having sex with your feet
It sucks and it confuses Grandma.


----------



## axl blaze

there goes Benefit again talkin about his grandma
that's last week's news
I done fucked her till she couldn't stand uhh

I'm the one at the party stealing all the booze
walking out with your frat's keg
dude if you snooze you lose

that BruceLeet dude he seems like a noobie with fire
but to be real if owned an escort service
him or his momma I wouldn't hire

and JJ's ginger self must be off in Spain
bro saying you're the lounge mod won't get you ass
not even a ho from Santa Cruz would get on your shit
this is saying if you had a blunt the size of my dick to pass

now back to Benefit I've done seen him in real life
and truth be told he looks like the dude on the far far right:


----------



## Benefit

I ain't got no mutha fuckin friends!
Thats why I fucked your bitch you DeVry loving mothafucka 
Westside!
Lounge Mod Killers
This one goes out to Bryan
Ha ha, that's right!

First off, I fucked your bitch and I jacked your hat
West side when we ride nobody likes you in chat. 
You claim to be a playa but I fucked your i-girl
I bust on Lounge Mods then I fucked a squirrel.

jj tryin' to see me always saying "play nice"
If your freckled ass was dying I would hope you get lice. 
We keep on coming, makin fun of all the Jews
To whiney ass michael, fuck you and your Torah-loving crew!

Steady flaming keep on maiming these moderatin' fools 
Finder is a bitch and a motherfuckin tool.
Little lovely Lori fuckin around with DeVry bitches
I been working on a move that'll make your pussy need stitches. 
So fuck these fucking roasts and fuck your chat too
If you wanted a big dick, I got dat foo'!

Don't let these fucking dorks own the board 
Lounge Mod Killers got some strawberry jam stored
In the cellar. 
We got Rubix Cubes too!
Westside!

So this is how we gon' do this, fuck DD, fuck jj, fuck Finder, and if you wanna be down with these motherfucking fleshlight fucking faggots than fuck you too, we the motherfucking law!


----------



## captainballs

I bust nuts in hoes eyes, and poop in hoes mouths
and all you guys shoot up pills on your mother's couch


----------



## sassylx

If i could rap,
i'd rap you a song
but since i cant rap
im fuckin' stealin' yo' bong.


----------



## axl blaze

yo you don't just have to steal a bong
if you're interested in something long hard and shaped like a dong
to put your lips around and your grips around
baby holla at me before I'm too drunk and gone


----------



## sassylx

baby, i holla'd last night
but you coma'd on sight
ma cunt was drippin' 
but you kept on missin'
so i went to jungle juice
who pulled out his dirty moose
who fucked me long hard and gone.
RESPECT! 

lol wtf.


----------



## de luz

^thats harsh...

ok. ima havva go...

here`s a big shout out to beyonce !
hey babe how ya doin today ?
i just gotta say
you got the butt to slay
every man in town
im goin down, right on ya brown
break that smile out from my frown
the kind that goes all the way from uptown to down town...


----------



## Rusty Cage

the de luz what a fucking putz
ain't even good enough to blow my nutz
couldn't even keep up with my strutz

that's right I'm the best thing since beer
No I won't fuck your momz 
I can't help it your dad is queer.


I suck at this.


----------



## sassylx

^^ *pat pat* its alright, we all kinda really really badly suck.

oops, sorry for being harsh if i was harsh because i dont have any clue.

gangsturrrrrrrrrrrrr peace out.


----------



## Rusty Cage

^ awesome


----------



## sassylx

i may not be able to rap bro, but ima gangsturr at hart.


----------



## Phonic

Not exacttly a rap, but here goes:

As the compound consumed starts to absorb,
Artifitial feelings and purified thought.

The distilation of ones own mind breeds,
New paths of thought planted like seeds.

You question no futher you reason for being,
Simply accepting you existance, 
Not caring for what it might mean. 

A sense of understanding that slowly fades through the night,
The next moring will bring either peace or confusing fright. 

There is no hidden reason or deep meaning, 
Just a mind trip with an incredible feeling.

MDMA, False feeling and brain decay?
Fark it I'll party anyway...


----------



## Benefit

What the fuck is that?

There's an entire forum for crappy poetry pal!


----------



## L2R

l2r throws in with rhymes like tyres that can tread
not reading past the first sorry page of this pussy arsed thread
busting lyrics like the sum of nut that i've given to your mothers
dropping jaws breaking laws ripping panties like no others
like many other rappers all i do it talk about myself
with the occasional violence and cursing word that's dangerous to your health
even paraplegics with barbed wire up their arse can pull off this stunt
but i make it sound so good i'm like a predator on the hunt
enough of this shit, i don't like public masturbating
i'm sure y'all reading this must be finding me irritating


----------



## New

Well, here goes...


I started stalkin' since the dawn of time
I hadn't seen anything quite sublime
but after seeing the shit on this shelf
I started ta consida shootin' myself
But then i saw the answa all along
about tellin' allz yallz how yallz be wrong
droppin' name bombs involving jizz
don't reallay take no rhymin' whiz
What the hell, Phonic? That ain't sonic
That's skillz out of here, but in da lounge itz moronic
Rusty Cage don't sound so shurr
I think we need oxy-clean up in hurr
de_luz, de_luz, de_what_the_fuck?
I haulin' yo e-ass onta a truck!
AxL BLaZe rhymes in a haze
his beats flow like may-o-naize
Knowin' my limitz befo' I repeat
The is N to the Ew, supplying the heat!


----------



## Phonic

Benefit said:
			
		

> What the fuck is that?
> 
> There's an entire forum for crappy poetry pal!



Is this better?

My rhymes are like an addiction to amphetamines,
I make you fiend for more, without them you start hallucinating and seeing fucked-up dreams.

I don't pretend to be a gansta in what I preach.
My sole aim is to educate not just to teach.

Like a lyrical master with a grasp of the word,
I can switch styles and even talk gansta, ya huuurd?

Don't exceed your limits in what you can spit,
For BL holds many ego assasins like Benfit that will gladly take the hit.

Flow must words that come out on time,
Like my previous shitty poem, it's all gotta rhyme.

That’s enough lessons for one day to be learned,
Careful who you battle with, for you might get burned.

:D


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

^

This fool here?
He must be queer.
He ain't seen pussy in 20 years
And the last time he had?
It was his Dad's!


----------



## Tokey-tokerson

Benefit said:
			
		

> What the fuck is that?
> 
> There's an entire forum for crappy poetry pal!




What about Benefit?  
He shows his girlfreind what a good man is
He pulls out to give her a dirty sanchez


----------



## BruceLeet

poo poop  -  poop i poo 
lay a couple of brown ones right in your shoe
practicing the arts of my photochop kung fu
if you post in the nudie thread then i'll photoshop you

I poo four poops at one time
and i dont wipe my bum when i'm finished with mine
no more posting poems coz we aint got time
every time i see kitd i excrete penis passion slime

now i know that my rhymes are considered bad
i post in the dark side when i'm feeling sad
took too much lsd now i'm clinically mad
i wonder how many cocks mzfluffy as had

Booyakasah jungle is quite big, big ups to the lounge massive, boomting!


----------



## plurMONSTER

^bigups!



BOOooooomselekta!


----------



## Mehm

fer real, I don't want to steal the mic, but I will
mehm and kill ya, walk out with ms. fluff, and all of ya scrilla
no big deal cause, the law already wants me
I jacked your brother's pit bull and all your grandma's oxy
honestly, I got to take off
maybe back to the nudie thread, I'm fealin a little soft :D

..um..I don't usually rhyme like that


----------



## alasdairm

Benefit said:
			
		

> There's an entire forum for crappy poetry pal!




alasdair


----------



## captainballs

turn me up in them headphones, man - I'm about to wreck these fake gangstas:

Yo - you bluelighters get on the mic and forget one thing...



yo yo, something's wrong with my headphones son!


----------



## L2R

supergreg has an equals sign shaved onto his face
no one can fuck with that


----------



## captainballs

PLURmonster's a sick fuck, and L2R ain't gangsta



yo yo somebody get me a new mic. I'm tired of these fake rappers prancin around like they on top. You on the bottom! Wipe my Nikes off while you down there...

yo yo turn them fuckin headphones up man...


----------



## New

Yo ballz...here's the mic

*throws mic to ballz*

And your nikes aren't dirty...they just ugly.


----------



## captainballs

i'll wreck these hoes on a 3 dollar sound board
2 dollar mic with a orange extension cord

New talkin shit he's about to get his ass bored
by a strap on and the tip is a sharp sword

Bout to show these kids who's the real slum lord
rappers act funny they my son like Pauly Shore

Can't see me cuz my ice cause eye sores
Realest rapper out old ladies say praise the lord


----------



## xcidium

I got more flow, than J'Lo
after she's overdosed and is commatose,
with her legs in the air and cum in her hair,
i'd share if i'd care
but you aint got nothing, so just stare.

yeah.

I got no flo' yo.


----------



## New

Hey Ballz, how's my mic?
Cuz your rhymes failed worse than the third reich
And my ass can take more punishment than your pride
I'll enjoy every second, while you cry on the side
You ice ain't nothing b'sides plastic bits
That blind me cuz they're pieces-o-shits
But you right 'bout one thing I see
All the other kids sound like pee
I make the world quake and the ground shake
I'd like to meet another poser to overtake!

P.S.Your Nikes still ugly


----------



## captainballs

x to the c compared himself to j lo
they both grab my saber like my name was han solo

me? white jeans, puffy shirt, hat by polo
pimp harder than this, i think he's gone loco


----------



## captainballs

I rock eye patches, gold teeth and big guns
New sees me in the street and poop comes out his buns


----------



## New

Captainballs growin' loco
i just saw cthullu and had eatin' a taco
I didn't shit from seein' his "guns" flappin'
I saw his ass and died from laughin'


----------



## SardonicNihilist

It's like a fungus sometimes it makes me slumber when take it all down-under.

He, hehe he heh.


----------



## captainballs

Yo anybody that knows, knows: I'm the boss of this shit. Kids ain't got nothin on me, they can't do nothin with me. I flow from a place they can't understand. I'ma sleep on this, and you betta hope I wake up in a good mood cuz if not I'ma end you fake rappers.

Talkin bout tacos and shit. N**** you work at taco bell!


----------



## New

Yeah-'bout that flowin' bit?
I ain't understand sumptim' comin' from shit!
All I see is fake from ballz
An' I see fake at all yallz
Yous' the boss of shit?
Yous' A model T engine that won't quit!
And yous' also be dreamin' 'bout me?
Yous' gonna have nightmares, that's alls you see!


----------



## L2R

all y'all chillen taking space with your angsty teenage whinein'
ya motivatin' me to break of some more o' my bad rhymin'
captainballs rolls in throwin doubts at my hardknockership
when his four line posts in this rapp battle are just a crock'o'shit
benefit and tokey flirt again, i wonder when they'll fuck
dat nigga new throws his best but his basics outta luck
xcidium and sardonic busting funnies on the sheet
the only mofo that can compete is my evil dogg bruceleet


----------



## Mehm

New comes into the battle tryin ta act all hard
but he's about ta limp out bleeding, tacked like a dart board
attacked with a sharp sword, I slice and dice this sucker mc
cook him into a meal and feed it to his family
maniacally panicking, your softer than air
feeble like an infant, you're barely fit to stop and stare
at this rare occasion, mehm spits quick like an asian doing math
so call it quits on this rhyming shit...or at least get out of my path
:D


----------



## New

L2R, you must've been scarred
By a nigga like me who rocked you hard
You cover your hide while
Your beats slide
But you still act like a ho I barred
Mehm's like a new meme
For a minute he's Queen
Then his ass get's forgotten
While beat-up and shot, then
Buried in a grave marked _Sheen_


----------



## L2R

mehm and new from their hinds bust bad rhymes
but with this post i own them three times
i spurt my words in your eyes, makes you shout 
"there' no doubt he'll win this rapp bout"
just got a call, my brand new fridge is arrivin
i shouldn't be wasting my time here just jivin
but before i jet, let me tell you one thing
if ya dream about crashin 'n my _ring_
my funnies'll smash with a _ZIIIING_
leavin ya broke burning ass with a sting


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

i am high
yea...goodbye


----------



## Judas

alright, listen up and you'll learn a lesson or 2
Right now, Im about to make a confession to you
Yall don't know me and I don't know you too
But one thing I know is that we're brothers, through and through
Life's a fucked game I tell you, fair it ain't mind you
In life, you live and learn, take whats given and make do

I've fought and feared, shed and bled, yeah lifes been tough, 
been there, done that, rode that train and yeah that ride was rough
Give me a chance and I'll do it again cuz I still ain't had enough
Fuck hatred, fear, and all the other bullshit, love and life is what I'm all about
Now, I look up with hope in my eyes, always, cus I believe without a doubt 

Grew up poor so I ain't a show-off, but I ain't afraid to show all
that I strived and struggled, hit that wall, and now I'm standing tall
I don't back down or get pushed around,and alway willing to play ball
When you grow up fast, you either grow strong or down you fall
Glad I made it to become who I am and here right now to spit to yall


----------



## pillsnapa

You stand tall, but I cut ya down,
Multiple gunshots make the public brown,
Their pants, so wrong, ain't a fashion tip,
I saw ya buy Sketchers and ya momma flipped.


----------



## Judas

if you wanna cut me down, you'll need to sharpen your words and tongue
make the public brown?, what does that mean son?
Your rhyming is wack, random shit like that suppose to be flow?
like bla, bla, clickity clack and I'm suppose to say "oh No?"
I ain't afraid so fire back, that is if you still want some mo
You got a gun, so what, lI got a nuke 10 megaton
but I ain't gonna go defcon on you cuz this is just all for fun


----------



## Judas

Sunup till sundown, everyday year round, ain't no rest
life goes on, stops for noone, fight it if you want though its useless
I know its a bitch, and you hate it, but give up and you lose this contest
Keep on trying, and I ain't lying when I say its definitely for the best

As a kid I cried, felt God denied me, asked if life is better than death
I grew up jaded, living life I hated, asked myself what is there left
With eelf-discovery and eventual recovery, I now know that I am blessed
The lesson here is to have no fear and that we're not so powerless


----------



## BruceLeet

I thought i was bad at rappin till i seen this page
if you were paid to rap you'd be on minimum wage
in fact your rappings so bad it's sent me in a rage
the only person who could rap crapper would be my negro rusty cage


----------



## Judas

damn, thats harsh man,  haha I had a laugh though
I don't see you doing better, so whats the deal bro?
if you fire, make sure you can go toe-to toe
I had a nuke earlier, and here you are with a pistol
gunfight, i'll kill, but still you come for mo
If you don't bow and kneel, Imma deal the final blow


----------



## Cyc

I blast yo shit with my revolva - blat blat blat!
Then I say, YO, MOFO, how ya like dat?
I stood in the hood while you wuz just a brat!
Word on the streets says your momma is fat!

respekt that G!


----------



## MarionBarry

I just love all this talent you're tipping for two thousand six!


...Turn it up


----------



## BruceLeet

one time!!
two times!!
every time!


----------



## Maui2k

I kick harder than bruce lee, fighting bruce leet.
one punchline, without touch, leaves you with loose teeth
whos speech is good enough to break your lose streak.
so speak, because i cant read sign language
my timings priceless, sorry it took five pages. 
for me to respond, defeat all who come on
find me in the far lane, like that guy who wrote spawn.


----------



## OwnerofU

Ive been procrastin', wastin time......but when it comes to rhymes, Im gonna get mine-I never wait in line.

Bruceleet, your shit is weak.  U try so damn hard, but never catch the beat.  I tried readin it behind rap, country, and even classical.  For that shit to sound good-you'll need somthin magical.

And kyk-Lets not get on moms.  8(   Cause Im still trying to figure out why your mom chose me.  I aint ridin' in no lex, bigbody, or bently.  
What is it?  It aint my name, cause I aint famous.
She musta hearda freaky rumor like i leave backs blown, like Jerry Lee's back bone.  No kids, Im all grown.  I stay in my own home.  Relationships GONE, cause they're too many problems.  Im too stubborn when we fight, i aint tryin solve um.  
My game is bout script so ya see what ya get.  From whole things to half and four-fifths to zips....Shit Im gettin off track-"whatchu know about that?"


----------



## c0wpat

hell yeah!!


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Props to muh boy, OwnerOfU!


----------



## Fallen1

Drunk on a wednesday, I'm the rocking alcoholic,
You bitches are whining like a baby with colic,
Crying like you ain't been fed in a while,
But I'm fucking you now so call me paedophile
No gangsters here, never busting guns,
I'm busting in gums till Kittys nose runs,
My tongue flips the rhymes like verbal gymnastics,
While you drool and choke up like spastics swallowing plastics,
Now that's not a diss on Darthmothers son,
Its not his fault his mother liked rum with her cum,
Just you got so much in common you should share his home,
He's one of your own with foetal alcohol syndrome,
Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right,
Down syndrome victims who cant focus a slight,
You living in hope like you're at the Casino,
While Im bringing the Heat; just call me Pacino
You leaving shit to chance while I plan it,
All your audience just demanding you can it,
I'm the bitter motherfucker with the heart of granite,
The gap between white and rapper I span it.

When I have more time I will come back and hurt you.


----------



## captainballs

I'm no ones bustin guns, then what happened to your face?


----------



## saturnine

whats up bitchez your rhymes are so weak,
i'll blow yo mind like E at tha peak
dont need no effort- dont need to try
two lines of my rhymes will make u cry

talkin bout bustin gums and baby rape
y'allz r so nerdy - u jack to farscape!
im just here to play, dont have to hate
if youre a true rapper then it's fate


----------



## OwnerofU

^^If you re read what you just said, that shit is trash.  I could sit down and fart and somethin better would come out my ass.

Now to some, this nursery rhyme shit is fine, but when I see a post by saturnine I pretend to be blind.  "Sat" is right, this is for fun....this is internet rap u fucks, there are no guns.  Just treating people like SHIT with verbal Puns!

Ive got habbits that are hard to break, but when im chasin Im hard to shake.  Every move I anticipate, left or right?  Im choosin your fate.  Its to late! You cant duck it cause I already sent it.  Them zig-zags from curb to curb will get you hit in a minute. Your best bet is find a house and hope I dont pentrate it. Ill treat ya like a 20Point and have a DEcApItaTeD!


----------



## c0wpat

ownerofPOO

get out of this thread - this is for REAL ganstaz yo.


----------



## OwnerofU

blow me!


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

i rhyme n i rip
i rip n i rhyme
i smoke mad blunt, all the time



that was good huh?


----------



## saturnine

^ wordddddddd


----------



## plurMONSTER

Biggie Smalls
...
Biggie Smalls
...
...
Biggie Smalls







Damnit!  I wish that would have worked.


----------



## zephyr

^ you get extra bonus points for being the only rapper to use "crapper" in a rhyme.  lmfao!


----------



## junglejuice

Fluffy...









You are such a dork

:D


----------



## guineaPig

MzFluffy said:
			
		

> Here's a little something about the people on bl that I know.
> Rc is with dd, and for rent his dick is something she must blow..
> 
> We've got gp over here, and he's drunk as shit.
> If you catch him drunk enough your dick is a place he will sit.
> 
> BA, and m885 are in the back jacking off to the nudie thread.
> Because you know the chance of them getting any real ass is dead.
> 
> Lauras up in this bitch talking about how she reads books.
> You know the only thing she really cares about is her suave abercrombie looks.
> 
> Amy and atlas are chillin in the cut..
> He makes amy forget about womens rights when he's giving it to her in the butt.
> 
> The wood was somewhere in this crazy party with lots of ladies.
> Sad thing for him is the only thing he'll bring back is some scabies.
> 
> In the midst there's there's a bunch of fucks looking into a porno mag.
> Wondering when they'll find the 1,000,000th picture of kandy k's vag.
> 
> Bl is a party just come and you'll see.
> You'll realize you're among many that practice drug fueled  idiocy.
> 
> Now I must go because well i'm not much of a rapper.
> These are just some random thoughts I came up with while sitting on the crapper.



fucking bitch! no matter HOW drunk i get, i'd never go ghey. worst that'll happen, is i'll think an ugly chick is hot


----------



## junglejuice

And that time in the Nebraska

:D


----------



## junglejuice

And you totally didnt get cleaned up at that "bath house"

:D


----------



## guineaPig

first off
i've never  been to mexico
nor have i been to nebraska
and i dont have a sister
and goddamnit, if its a DONKEY cock, its not gay!


----------



## trip.more

you guys are mean


----------



## junglejuice

GP knows we love him

This was very obviously a coordinated effort.

/kicks GP in the shin for emphasis

:D


----------



## realm

holy shit i missed out on the rap battle?

who wants to battle me? anybody?


----------



## captainballs

c.a.p. - I flow sick
fuck all y'all haters blow dick

I spits the game for those that throw bricks
Money, cash, hoes, money cash chicks


----------



## knight_marshall

captain balls got nothing
that poor kid is a loser
kinda like that kid called bruce
not an artist but a bruiser

i'll jump in here from nowhere known
i'll ryhme some shit and then be gone
but not before my skills i've shown
and left you all with your minds blown

i'm tough, i rap, don't give a crap
but come at me and i go snap
kasplatt!  hows that!  your pants are shat?
who'll take me on, whose words are PHat?!?

:D
rap is phun


----------



## captainballs

That's just mean- you need to chill out before you really hurt someone's feelings (like my feelings). 

 cb


----------



## L2R

monday morning at my desk i'm smirkin
from reading bluelight why the fuck aint i workin
i aint read this thread for ages
fuck it i'll skip the last several pages
i take it my rhymes still own this thread
it's safe to assume since y'all fucked in the head
now back to earning my crust i must go
but without mcwigga, in my heart it'll snow


----------



## L2R

just owned an office rapp email battle with this little number



> With the birko, l2r raises hell on some slutty broads
> Dropping lightning bolts on fat asses like we’re mighty fuckin lords
> We both here got the enemies, they smell like gorillas in the myst
> Love to tear em down to shreds with two pumps of the fist
> A favour for another we'd both blast each others foes
> To cancel any motive to raise hell on these fat hoes
> Lay em by the wayside to decompose by the shore
> Till this filthy corrupting company can produce a couple more
> We’ll be ready with the sum of fear that we can so produce
> Make em shiver like a tree in wind or strung up by a noose


----------



## L2R

this thread be bumping like the darkest of the dark
but dinner's ready so enough of this gay lark


----------



## TALLY

im too nice on the mic
but heres something for ya
a lyrical scorcher
thats hotter than ya bath water
im a hell of a guy 
im sick wit this rapping
my rhymes are complex like 
chromosome mapping


----------



## LostandFound

im here to bust some white man raps
for all of you blue light chaps
listen up as i flow my shit
mabey get up and dance to it
so when you hear me spit
go light it up, and take a hit
now im rappin like i own the place
and i can see it in your face 
that you know im the king
of rap, hip-hop and everything
now im a leave you sittin shocked from my flow
ill see ya agin but now i gotta go


----------



## ClubbinGuido

LostandFound nice to meet you
I see your new to the bluelightcrew 
Try to make this a damn good debut
Out the blue you came, so let me give some legal advise
Before you challenged us Loungers you should of thought twice
I dont like seein the new ones makin a self sacrifice 
Makes my heart as cold as ice
At anyprice, pull some lyrics outta ya bag of tricks
They usually help you in things like Bluelight politics
For kicks we all make you toungue tied and you might get teary eyed
But dont be disatisfed, are actions be justified
We know you qualified, mods lettin you post made a good choice
Besides they top dawg, They got the first and final voice
Rejoice, its like christmas in december
We got a new Bluelight member
Remember he brand new, low posts with a fresh point of view
Try to give this kid a good book review.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Yo im like Predator on a mission stalking you and yo pussy ass friends in the woods
Trackin yo bitch ass with special vison and stealin yo goods
Coulds you spare me another trophy for my collection?
Yes u can, yo lyrics is weak or so says my detection
Election time i fuckin win
Best lyrics, bag of trophies, time for some juice and gin
Fin? I dont fuckin think so theres a reason
Its quite elementary bitches still in season
Commit treason as i sling out my war blades
Last thing u see is BLING BLING, see u in hades
Evades me you do not
Lovin the taste of victory as much as yo moms sweet spot
Alot a fuckin haters say i got no skill, kid u know jack shit my punchlines is ill
Ya Feel? Of course not, ladies and gentleman whats your jurisdiction? Some these rappin Bluelighters guilty of bein whack sentenced to crusifxition
Aint no fuckin contradiction to this conviction of absolute fuckin shit
Odds are most these Bluelighters fuckin bit, the shit aint legit
Permit me to kick his ass outta here?
Never fear callin in the lyrical engineer
Queer stompers Inc bout to Murder the son of a bitch
Steal his head dun, and stash him in a ditch.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

What bitches? The Guido spits fuckin lyrical brimstone.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yo check it out its me da master wizard of alteration
I got da spell lock ur inner dome nerve loss of sensation
came the paralysis infection cross da blood brain barrier
my alchemy has the cure to your the pestilence carrier
the herbal white crystal kush smoke blunt in a paper
inhale da element material grass blow ur face full of vapor
oxygen depreciation your lungs cant handle loss of breath
its like u smokin dope ounces peanut butter crystal meth
your gonna get bronchitis and know you cant fight this
made u a mute white blood cells feeble full of bacteria
can't speak vocal vibrations ur throat bombarded diphtheria
cause concern I'll send some flowers to your hospital bed
lack attention yo get bouquet of roses poisoned liquid lead
overgrowth plagued your system now your verse is dead


----------



## Phonic

Fuck these wanabe gansta battle raps,
Talking bout bitches and bustin caps.
Being all gansta just ain't the shit, 
So step back to see the bigger picture,
Sit down blaze up and take a big hit, 
For this is a lesson from the battle scripture.
A real rap battle takes on many forms, 
Constantly shape shifts and then transforms.
Multiple wavelengths of lyrical defense mechanisms,
Structured words like rhymes that can cause aneurisms,
But no need to get all high and hyper, 
There’s beauty in the simplest of cypher.


----------



## captainballs

I told you motherfuckers I'd be right back
Shooting dice in the hood - must have lost 8 stacks
Ain't nothing to a G I hop back in my Maybach


----------



## Khadijah

Hahahahahahahaaa......

All yall shits wack as hell , shit aint hot, just lukewarm
ya flows is twisted and blistered , ugly , busted, deformed, 
Grotesque , ineffective 
Like a floppy erection
Ha ha , and thinkin you came out
wit some shit unexpected
come an get it, you want it, bring it, Im ready n willin
Yo ass can end up aborted, like illegetimate children


----------



## L2R

bumped this thread now lacey's back
makes us men feel out of whack
her words in here to me like crack
i wonder when she'll show her rack
to jive this thread i'm on the case
makin you second guess my race
replys that try to spray like mace
well say that shit to my fuckin face


----------



## Helios.

it's always showtime when you're in the middle of the stage


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

guineaPig said:
			
		

> goddamnit, if its DONKEY cock, its not gay!




+1 to that.  my cock has never, nor will it ever be gay.  %)


----------



## TALLY

Im in the club lookin for some nasty hoes
I got weed the same color of pastachios
And im real real cool like teddy pendergrass
so Bitches stop in their paths when im walking past
askn 4 my number like im signing autographs 
and im a movie star
so when i pull up to the bar
there aint no cause for confusion
pimpin aint no illusion
i took ya girl out to eat at the place of her choosin
pertruding out her shirt was her titties... 
so sexy
I wanted her to get down on her knees
 and come over and bless me


----------



## Khadijah

^^ way to steal one of Luda's rhymes 

"im with some nasty hoes, eatin pistachioes" - Splash waterfalls


PS....Now that i think of it in "hail mary" they use twisted n blistered in the same line so thatd make me a biter too,...mhahaha


----------



## TALLY

Yo that was totally coincidental.  I dont even listen to Luda, but i can see where youre coming from.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

illegal parking permit pouring juice on dat salad
my face tastes like grass but my pass is invalid
who likes bobby pins and penguins with skins
its lacey k who does and just ate 4 twins
TALLY's illegitimate childern the ping pong tables
who tic tac toe nasty fables with av cables
stolen from donkey punch cereal captain crunch
good with milk and honey happy meal number one
free toys for everyone home take showers im done


----------



## TALLY

throw a bow  and im throwin one back atcha
I copped a sack in the lac and im matchin ya.
it aint no thang im flippin dope like a spatula. 
creepn slow in the game, like a tarantula.
HOLD UP!!!
i gotta call
ill holla right back atcha
Im making money  everyday
Just like u know i should 
flippin that good, grippin wood
im blowin up in my hood
Breaking bread is my language 
and im naturally fluent
Thats how i do it
cuz im big T-A-double L
Doin it Monster Big
and Im doin it well


----------



## jam uh weezy

you can't aim a bow in the thick of this snow
this snow is my mind, and it's quite kind.
a spatuala does well, in the kitchen makin my fixins
can you slice and dice with precision, hey you, you even listening?
i'm sharper than an arrow, feastin on your sider ass like a sparrow.
hold up? so you can boast about your money?
that's funnny, i got plenty of hunny.
worth more than your concept of wood, even though you think you should
boost your ego, strikin ya down cause mine just won't lemme go.
no need for all that, i'll taste some uh yer bread.
cause if i couuld rap half this good for real, i wouldn't let it get to my head.



hahahaha, oh man....yea i can't rhyme, but some of you guys just flat out suck.


----------



## Fallen1

Your flows are ineffectual while I wax intellectual,
You spitting the basics while I'm getting conceptual, 
I can wreck your lame efforts without getting highbrow,
And who ever heard of a gangsta with a painted on eyebrow?
G's in the ghetto like yo this 'bitch is an actor',
Trying to talk hood while slapping on the Max Factor,
Every photo on the net shows those lips in a pout,
You trying to be a pop star just Don't Speak like No Doubt.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm delighted by your lack of cerebral retention
like raw cooked steak bloody fourth dimension
the amputation of cell block 9 eraser pencils
pony tails cut with polygon kitchen utensils
you wax ebonics stapler stench the litter
clothing lines off the turnbuckle with john ritter
you problematic candy cane sippin pragmatic
baby diapers in your life crap conservatives
detention gives away fallen1's preservatives


----------



## Khadijah

I ate 4 twins? Wtf son. 

4 twins is called quadruplets, get ya shit straight. 

And wtf that got to do with penguins? damn some of yall just write whatever shit randomly pops into your head dont u. hehehe


----------



## jam uh weezy

lacey k said:
			
		

> And wtf that got to do with penguins? damn some of yall just write whatever shit randomly pops into your head dont u. hehehe


yea wtf people, you gotta work with what the person above you wrote at least or their character traits or something. like what i did with tally's rhyme. i used what he wrote and said about himself and turned it around.... use ther screen name or whatever. anyone can just whip out random insults with words that sound the same...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hold up jam weezy my rhymes please me
whining like you care about the color of pee
you got accuracy like an orc on a bow and arrow
sharpness blade cant cut even into my bone marrow
cause I got rubber bands sitting on a black recliner
my invisible potion blocks your view eating at the diner
aint got honey at da table I'm da bear who ate it
fed your bread to ducks with frog eyeballs i traded


----------



## TALLY

We run, we jump, we swim and play
We row and go on trips
but the thing that lasts forever, are our dear friendships....
Camp Anawanna, we hold you in our hearts
and when we think about you
IT MAKES ME WANNA FART...
_It's i hope we never part.  now get it right or pay the price_
...Now we will share a lifetime of the fondest memories
by the Lake of Anawanna, Sat in the old pine trees
Camp Ana....
We hold you in out hearts
but when we think... 
this think came apart...
THINK ANAWANNA-wanna, SPEAK ANAWANNA-wanna, LIVE ANAWANNA-wanna
UGG!!!!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

yo none of u mother fuckers can fuck it with my bitch
whens the last time you ever touched a clit
youve never fucked a bitch
your dicks so small it wont even fit
ur talkin shit but you dont even know about the shit i kick ill give yah pussy a lick,
so you can suck my fuckin dick
all  the bitches u fuck are guys but they look like chicks
thats right u fuck transexuals
have you ever even fucked somebody with real gentials
i dont think you can even top my shit becuase you know deep down you are just a little bitch


----------



## Idi0tequ3

nigga i am takin this stack u aint gettin that shit back
i will grab ur wife's rack 
and give ur computer hack
you wanan steal my stack?
you will end up on a fuckin meat rack


----------



## Khadijah

Yall:






"I want candy!"


----------



## TALLY

i aint that dude breakin bread on a bitch
but i am that dude gettn head and im rich
i switch up the game 
to maintain charactetistics
i have fame to my name 
you can check the statistics
on linguistics alone 
I sit on the throne
thats my cologne
you be smellin 
when ya girl gets home


----------



## 9mmCensor

the sweat be drippin from my ball sack
and I am mad craven a big mac.
Selling crack aint just the bling and the cars,
I am fucking raping to you from behind bars.


----------



## Synesthesia

bitch you the one whose behind the bars
taking cock in your ass free of charge
when he says big mac he dont mean mcdonalds
he means the negro who makes him swallow


----------



## Idi0tequ3

OHHhhHHHH shit


----------



## DiamondDealer

Im sick of these fast food mcs/
givin me lyrical deficientcies/
rancid, expired, ya flow is void/
listen to 2pac, thats a lyrical steriod/
it is march 9th, so maybe a little biggie/
once your ready to die, then come against me/


----------



## thizzSantaCruz

I could give a fuck about rap
Put a gun to your face and let it go BLAP
I'm street nigga,
 vest up unda the shirt nigga, a turf nigga
When my stomach growls shit gets real
I'm in the streets, shit steal

What you broke motha fuckas know about me?
I'll tear 28 branches off your family tree.
Your fuckin wit a real sav
I leave your babies mama under that white blanket on the ave


straight gangsta motha fucka


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

Your 389 on a forum
So face it you aint a G
Niggas build ego from the real world
on not what they see on TV

You say you'll "Blap" a cap
you drop the signs with out the math
But the only bus your riding
is taken you to highschool

yeee


----------



## TheCunnilingusKid

Like Da Runt-O Da Litta
I'm Left T Munch 'Er Shitta
But a little bit o Skat
Ain't gonna make this Dawg a Quitter

They call me the kid ... Cunnilingus .. Da Licka
Yeast, Warts, Menstruation like chopped Liver ...
I been there ... got the T-shirt - Yes blood I done it
Now come on you bitches ... see my Bootang
Get down .... Rim It!

You're Down wid HTTP ... Yeah you know Me!


----------



## Synesthesia

my intellectuality precipitates tradegies rapidly.
servin' you worse than i be swervin creatin castastrophe
it doesnt really matter to me, the illest emcee
you sorry ass bitches will eva see.


----------



## LightTrailz

it aint my fault i love smack 
i just love gettin ass from this chick who has back

some bitches cant contest 
yall act like ya can keep up with the rest 

ditch that shit for a 357 
fuck the 5-0 while im totin that smith and weason

pull me over for a d.u.i
kiss my ass and tell me i aint fly.

yall aint got shit 
but  ya act like you just served a bit

just cuz i can tune ur ass aint no reason to get bent
instead of tellin ur hoe u got more just tell her u be spent.


----------



## OzzBozz

yo check it
i run this shit
page 8
bout to turn this shit upside down

yeah


My flow is unpenetratable
Rhymes are unbeliveable
When you hear me
you thinkin i was the next lyrical sophocles

I spit this game 
i spit this fire
i keep shit crackin on da wire

with all these gangster mc's out there
thinking they can flow like they john doe
shits gotta go
bring in the new style
cali g-funk
got dead racoons in my trunk
cuzz thats how i flow


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

OzzBozz said:
			
		

> cali g-funk
> got dead racoons in my trunk
> cuzz thats how i flow



that was great


----------



## Schizzy

Jealous much son?
Cat gotcha gun?
Well listen up close cuz I'm 'bout to boast and bust
a rhyme so sublime straight from the West coast

You won't believe what I got up my sleeves,
step up, son I'll break ya neck like christopher reeves

Ya know trailer trash, and trailer park hoes
always want me at the end of my shows
I can't resist, why be alone
so I do what I do best and give that dog a bone

So you wanna party with me?
That's cool but it's BYOB
Bring your own bitches


----------



## panic in paradise

lets see whats goin down in tha lounge
a bunch of naked bithces, bros, and some dudes who scrounge

thers more drama then you can shake a bat at
but still in here its hard to fake a jack

jungle juice seems concerv
l2r comes here to swurv
plurmonster is a nut
and now finder is an admin,
 so dont say what?!?


----------



## jam uh weezy

jealousy, its not a good place to be.
you can sit and judge from your lowly position.
just know by doing so, you'll never be free.
if you don't like what's goin on, you best get started on a mission.
bitch bitch bitch, boast boast boast
this battle is gayer than bob saget as a game show host.
you guys lack intelligence, your shit stinks cause it doesn't make sense.
every one of you is the same, yer all playin the same game.
it's called ego trap, and damn strait it's holdin you back.
do us all a favor, grow some fuckin sack.
producin thoughts of verbal variety, so i can enlighten the whole society.


----------



## TALLY

im on the beach with yo bitch 
drinkin absolut 
im gettin loot, shes lookin cute
while shes feeding me fruit
i dont mean to toot my own horn
but yo my style's sharper
than a hedge thorn
so let me forewarn all of yall
that this threat aint small
that ill put ya body in a hole
like a billiard ball


----------



## jam uh weezy

god damn, tally is surely the man.
he's got my bitch in his grasp.
but which one? you think you own that ass?
you are what you eat, that's why i eat big chunks of meat.
mr fruity tooty, you can't get no booty.
my hedge is well kept, your stuck in that bag of grass.
if you're styles so sweet, you might compare it to glass.
your threat needs forewarning?  you just proved your stuck in forlorning
yea we're all horny, but the closest you get to a hole is yer weak pipe bowl.
stuck on my skin like a mole, about to take a razor to your life.
one quick swipe, to end all of your strife.




....cmon lacey, let's seee what your gangsta ass has got.


----------



## Klue

Well...You've more crabs than a seafood platter
The STD sores just get fatter
You are real nice, but that doesnt matter
Cos you got more crabs than a seafood platter

You go down like sun rotates
You come to my parties and you fuck my mates
You're the number one collector of STD's
Herpes and AIDS are some of these

(Note: Not directed at anybody inparticular)


----------



## thujone

Klue said:
			
		

> (Note: Not directed at anybody inparticular)



hahahah 

ok listen
I'm a murdering facility
I'll tear a verse apart because that's fun to me
I'll grind your rhymes into resembling chili
paltry, tastin bitter like a pill, see
while my rhymes bypass your tongue 
and stimulate your brain like ecstasy
oh no, this won't be the death of me
I'm actually warming up to speak your eulogy.


----------



## Rusty Cage

So you came to drop bombs
You think you know my moms

but the fact of the matter
is you're just blood spatter

I'm here to fuck your girl
cause she's a $2 twirl


----------



## jam uh weezy

being a virgin is real tough
i know how it is, that ain't a bluff.


nuff said.


gotta give klueless props though, at least he actually spit some shit towards ME instead of some random crap.


----------



## TALLY

> This game fucked up
> I ain't got no friends
> I done spend my last 70,000 dollars on a drop-top bienz
> Ugh, and I'm a real nigga
> Down to put a forty-five to his head nigga
> Lay it down muthafucka because I'm bustin' for mine
> Take that ine everytime and I ain't try to dine
> Niggaz dyin' podarthur (huh nigga what?)
> Thank that I'm playin? (huh nigga what?)
> Bust 17 times and let 'em feel what I'm sayin'
> UGK and C-Murder
> Cadillac and a Tank (Master P)
> Bout to fade the platinum
> Smoke some dank and some drank
> But bitch luv me when I come to your city
> Serve my dick out her pussy
> and bust my nuts on her titties
> Ugh, it's just a matter of time before I'm up in yourhouse
> With my mask on my face and my thang in your mouth
> Now get your mind right nigga (mind right)
> and make a pimp bitch
> and never put trust in a trick ass bitch (trick ass bitch)


.


...OK everybody.  if you want to sound relevant to whats going on it rap nowadays.  Copy the rap a ^ above, to be successful.


----------



## BlessedAnomaly

Your title of tally is accurate
Nothin but a mark 
In the win column
of my record that's immaculate
Quench your thirst with my ejacualate

Didn't-your momma-tell you that 
the big boys play rough-and-that
you shouldn't play with fire,lest you get burned
incinerated eviscerated when the tolling bell turns
to midnight, I'm saying goodnight
cause I'm gone but I'll back
sleep with your eyes open 
and your door open a crack

yes, I'm baaad


----------



## captainballs

When cap step in the booth, you know it's straight murda
All these other candy raps nobody ever heard of

I like to kill beats like they was O.J.'s wife
Then I wipe off the blade and ditch the knife

And don't claim to be the best because you rhyme poetic
Go and pop some x, you probably have a foot fetish


----------



## thizzSantaCruz

Don't talk about murda until you've pulled the trigga on that squirter
Extended clip on that glock nine
Next thing you know your hitting that flat line
I'll burn you in the booth and i spit nothin but the pure truth

You ryhmes are wack like your user name
 You pee-wee Herman piece of shit, Captainballs
Quit scoping out those little boys at the mall
The closest you'll get to heaven is your similarity to those perverted priests
I see you groping and eyeing your little neice
So don't come talk to me about a fetish
When you got your panties up in a bunch over a little boy wearing a necklace

Don't even spit back, its pointless
You'll have more success with your day job
I hope I didn't leave you stuttering and stumbling
quit fumbling...your balls ain't there


----------



## ihateecstacy

^seriously, that was fucking horrible.
a dude from santa cruz actin gangster? that shit is adorable.
really though, how long did it take you to type that shit?
just stick to skateboarding, alright? you fuckin misfit.
extended clip eh? what you lack is an extended dick.
you wouldn't get a shot off. have you laid out quick.
chokin and coughin in the coffin you been tossed in.
ask these detroit people who the motha fuckin boss is.
next time throw some rhymes in your rap.
before i completely wipe your bitch ass off the map.

so who want it with me?
my shit is complete. 3-60 degrees.
constantly. rippin any wanna-be mc.
yeah you can get deez.
deez what?
deez nutz.


----------



## realm

Ok ok ok..realm is back to give all of bluelight a heart attack for actin' wack
ahahaha im blastin back showin phoney rappers the real thing
shit, im still the king because i started this thing plus i kept my art apart from bling
all you so called rappers are on a head trip
i wont hesitate to let the lead split..all of you are scared to bet chips
im acting wreckless..not a care on this earth...i take lives..prepare to get merked
half u cats is in for a rude awakenin' im known for patience at this place im in
are you vacationin? youll get the run down like pullin my mercedes in
i play to win and never hesitate--aww you cats are cute....nothin but featherweight 
get it str8 son-i played none and take mines right off the top 
ya scraping the bottom of the barrell-you cats blow like an airhole
shit let me stop wasting time-this rhyme is sloppy but better than all your shit in its prime
i dont fuck with the rap game or any of you jokers-beating you is just fun like winning at poker


----------



## Phonic

Bust in point blank guns blazin,
Blurred vision from gunsmoke haze-in.
No real target just a hunger for death,
Crave for the kill like an addict on meth,
The surroundings changed to splintered fragments,
Look around theres nuthin left just busted up remnants,
Don't stop blazin till you level the block,
Or at least till you run out of ammo or hit shell shock.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I am high and this thread has made my day. :D


----------



## captainballs

Sean came from the hood but now he's living high
Townhome in the burbs and money to the sky

You wonder why I joke, and don't act real
Because I don't want a jumpsuit and three square meals

When you're on top, there's no competition
Fake rappers in this thread with contrived compositions

Get off the net, and do something real
Stop fronting with lies about how you hold steel

Real player's out of town while others do the dirt
And you don't see them coming, like a premature squirt


----------



## captainballs

Nobody busting back, because captain is the hardest


----------



## ClubbinGuido

^ Fuck yeah.  That shit was sick.


----------



## reptilian

check this out...

I dont give a dam cos im called stan
 i like ham ... but i dont like spam
 my pants dont fit
 but i dont give a shit
 i act all gangster
 but really im a ghetto hamster

 blah..... blah ....airmax 95... blah... blah...

 Hollah!


 * burp! *


----------



## TALLY

Bump


----------



## plurMONSTER

I'm gonna go ahead and declare this thread Best of Bluelight material.

Off to BoBL------>


----------



## KBeesH

Teriyaki  Chicken 
It's in the Kitchen
Stop your bitching
chicka chicka chicka chicka

Got 5 words to say your face
That's Nothing, That's Nothing


----------



## Animal Mother

I'm a straight balla
gonna drive me a six fo imapala
bitches see me and they holla

My competitions dying
Hatin and lyin'
yet they keep tryin'

comin at me
can't you see
Defeating me is not reality

you're going to get on top?
you're gonna throw away your day job with the mop?
Well, that'd have to be ,
In your motherfucking fantasy

I rep Dallas, Texas
It's the place to be
I'll be at eden, the lounge, and Jay's
Hell you'll even find me in S4 
Slangin to the gays


----------



## captainballs

i let my chain hang low put dat thang up on my waist
all dem hataz talkin' recklace tell em' say it to my face
see da bankroll yea i almos caught a case
its da remix nigga so Manny Fresh drop da bass
28 inches got me sittin' so high
straight threw da clouds god damn im in da sky
87 chrome god damn im so fly
bet you anythang wont nan nigga try
bet dat win come Wednesday to drop dat money
Ice Cream Impala samne color as a Sunde
so u can miss me wit dat hatin' and dat he can't rap shit
tell dem fagat ass niggaz wrap they lips around my dick (OHHHHH!)
god damn my money sick i think i need to see a doctor
BLACK on BLACK Bently, call it Phatom of Tha Opera
Lemon Lime drop top i call it a Sprite
when i pull out tha garage,you can call it a nite


----------



## ClubbinGuido

I have a few gripes with the hand that gangsta rap has had in characterizing our culture. There are a lot of positive elements that come from hip-hop, but sometimes the negatives are far more noticeable and, in this case, far more numerous. The obvious problem with gangsta rap is that it perpetuates negative stereotypes that black men are thugs; interested in violence, sex, drugs, money, and materialistic things that satisfies the self. In the same stereotype, black women seem to be money-hungry sex objects. Many of us are susceptible to falling into a pattern that parallels those stereotypes; just look around. Rap has emerged as a lucrative business and a major cash cow for corporations like Sony Music and Time Warner. And it is disappointing that some of us are still willing to sing and dance for the heads of industry while comparatively gaining some spare change. Spike Lee commented about how my Life got flipped turned upside down And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there I'll tell you how I become the prince of a town called Bel-Air In west Philadelphia born and raised On the playground is where I spent most of my days Chillin' out, maxin', relaxin', all cool And all shootin' some b-ball outside of the school When a couple of guys they were up to no good Started makin' trouble in my neighborhood I got in one little fight and my mom got scared And said, "You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air." I whistled for a cab and when it came near The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror If anything I could say that this cab was rare But I thought, "Nah, forget it. Yo home to Bel-Air!" I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8 And I yelled to the cabby yo holmes smell ya later Looked at my kingdom I was finally there To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## captainballs

I freak you out and eat you out while we fuck in the truck
Then I flip you on your stomach, put my tongue in your butt
Baby there's no calamari, it's burgers and fries
Then we can take a long ride in my king size
I often fantasize about your lips and your thighs
And when you go down low, I like that look in your eyes
I hit it from the back, mami give me some more
Girl this the kind of pussy that make CB go raw


----------



## Ginger Jack

Bluelights the shit, obcourse and we all know that/
A place where you dont have to afraid to admit that you smoke crack/
A place that you can access anywhere in the world/
A place where you can meet new friends and a beautiful girl/
A place where dealers and feines can come to be one/
A place where people care about eachother, like a father to his son/
Where we can share our drug expieriences and why we do them/
Ones that cause hallucinations, the chatties, huge pupils, and R.E.M./
From X, to coke, to alcohol, and crack/
And where we can write rhymes and fell sorry for a shity rap from Ginger Jack/
lol


----------



## dipset153

Aint no need in buying a drink or holding a convo
If you aint coming back to the condo
Its damn near 4 in the morning aint shit to discuss
Til you ask which dick do you suck
Im trying to fuck til it's light outside
You feel the same Get your coat get your friends
The truck right outside
Listen ma I wanna ball out
So when I nut I expect you to suck it all out
And let my man tear your walls out
Cause he just came home and he need pussy to fall out
I get it crump ask the fellow players
i hit more hoes than they list in the yellow pages
It's never to cuff 'em share 'em right after I fuck 'em
To come clean I'm a mellow gangster
Pass a chick like a baton runner to runner
Been through a million thongs from summer to summer
So you'll never see J stressed they always say yes
Everynight dog I be bustin a nut
I just can't stop gettin' the butt
And the only thing I ask girlfriend is we fuckin' or what


----------



## dipset153

for the blue light ladies^


----------



## dipset153

this for my fat chicks who dont like things
They like Hagen daaz, You know ice cream
You got big drawers
You eat banana boats
That aint a diet girl, here, try some cantalope
Dammit!
Your belly and your hips big
Babygirl look like she had 10 kizzzids 
So Start excersizing for more than 10 minutes
You gon need a couple hours thats just the beginning
So dont try to cheat girl
Dont try to eat
Know that food is callin you but u dont gotta speak
And stop walking out lookin nasty chick
Tryin to ask me shit
Tryin to pass me chips(doritos)
And you know you aint sexy You fat as shit
You should think about it, take a second
HMMM?!
Maybe stash them sweets
And think before the next time your fatass eats


----------



## dipset153

I could think about tomorrow and its promises
But I'ma just load my gat on some survival shit
And when i hear they got a drought on it
I take a month out of rap and I hustle til I'm out of it
Yeah, you can smell the work in the car seats
Smell you in the trunk if you at all speak
Shit, I got diamonds in my mouth bitch im all teeth
52 carrots, bugs bunny, all drug money
I got an x-connect on the west coast
I buy 'em for five and sell 'em for twenty mo' Fo' sho 
I'm nice with the flo
But a chosen few know 
That I'm a hustla on the low


----------



## Ginger Jack

I roll, I trip/
I smoke, I dip/
I take all the drugs I can before I get sick/
I rail those pills, I smoke that green/
I've done the wierdest substances that you've ever seen/
I drink that drink, I pop them diphes/
I've smoked from Tin foil up to $100 pipes/
I've Delt those Rollz, I've delt that speed/
I've delt with the Pigs who caught me sellin weed/
Till the day I die I'll be repin the Makk/
And I know they'll always have my back/
Bluelight is a place where I can share any story/
I can type my fingers off for an hour, only to find out thats it's boring. lol/
I get hammered on Saint Patrick's Day, and I Roll on the fourth of July/
And I love'em so much I'll do these substances till the day I die/


----------



## Ginger Jack

I roll, I trip/
I smoke, I dip/
I take all the drugs I can before I get sick/
I rail those pills, I smoke that green/
I've done the wierdest substances that you've ever seen/
I drink that drink, I pop them diphes/
I've smoked from Tin foil up to $100 pipes/
I've Delt those Rollz, I've delt that speed/
I've delt with the Pigs who caught me sellin weed/
Till the day I die I'll be repin the Makk/
And I know till i die they'll always have my back/
Bluelight is a place where I can share any story/
I can type my fingers off for an hour, only to find out thats it's boring. lol/
I get hammered on Saint Patrick's Day, and I Roll on the fourth of July/
And I love'em so much that I'll do these substances till the day I die/


----------



## Ginger Jack

Whoops, sorry. for it twice^^^
lol


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

Im burning green,
I inhale and let the smoke speak,
Let them lungs bleed,
T.H.C all inside of me, 
feeling like a G,
Blunt after blunt til' Im fallen asleep.
i'll never quit, til im r.i.p,
Ya'll pig ass fuckas lookin funny,
Tryna lock me up,
but i'm too high to reach


----------



## Ginger Jack

LOl,^^^^^
nice.


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

thx lol


----------



## got beans?

my stomach got young dead orphans in it
i eat from trashcans at abortion clinics


----------



## Ginger Jack

*An old one for ya'll I made a while back bout 2c-B*

13 Barz

Dear my good friend, old 2c-B/
I cant explain how I feel or what you do to me/
It's kinda like I'm rollin on E/
But then I'm meltin my mind/
All at the same time/
Actin retarted tryin' to spit rhymes/
Trippin at a friends house, for, the first time/
Not knowin what I'm doin, lookin at, or what I'm tryin to find/
I feel hot, so I go outside, but then I'm cold/
I feel rebel in my system, but then I do what I'm told/
I pour water on my head, watch it drip on down/
It makes a smiley face on the driveway, but then its a frown/
I take a look at the clouds, spinnin in the sky/
I've never felt so alive, then I'm sick to my stomach feelin like I'm gonna die/
Have a cigarette, then its gone in one whole blink/
It hurts when I think/
I put my empty cup in the sink/
We go to the beach, I'm frantic, I'm calm/
I look at my hands, I got mushrooms growin out of my palms/
I look at my arms, my freckles are crazy jumpin/
I feel like I should eat, dance, sleep or somthin/
The music's blarin/
People are starin/
Everyones naked, what am I wearin/
I hate this, no its the bomb/
Car pulls up, oh shit, It's my mom/


----------



## bumbklatt

netcees are wack as fuck kids.


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^^Huh?


----------



## Transcendence

ur all gay
go eat hay


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^^ Clap*...................Clap*......................Clap* 
lol


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

im straight from the east bay,
california my state,
rollin every day til i get myself a whole cake,
smokin that dank til i desiccate,
sippin on dat heem like my kidneys wont fade,
thug like pac when i retaliate,
west coast all muh fuckin day.


----------



## neverstop

^^Yo i'm from the east bay, Berkeley California, call us hippes we do damage to ya cornea.  Smokin, dosin, drinkin heem, we make excellent cadavers of your fascist regime.  We only smoke the chronic it spreads like bubonic, coppin from the clubs the dealers ain't on it, rappin to my phone the beats polyphronic, i'm stumblin out this one like a doped out sonic.

Oh god, someone shoot me now...jk not suicidal


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

haha mane, that shit made me laff, rofl ; x suppy my cali homie not bad


----------



## Ginger Jack

r4nd0mj0k3r said:
			
		

> im straight from the east bay,
> california my state,
> rollin every day til i get myself a whole cake,
> smokin that dank til i desiccate,
> sippin on dat heem like my kidneys wont fade,
> thug like pac when i retaliate,
> west coast all muh fuckin day.


Pac all day.


----------



## r4nd0mj0k3r

fo sho


----------



## neverstop

we got us some yay are citizens in here!

I now decree people may only speak in ebonics in this thread.


----------



## Ginger Jack

^^lol


----------



## neverstop

Yo don't get it twisted where I'm listed, the bay you best get the gist of it, smokn cali mist in it.  Your simplistic logistics can't fit the statistic as I sit here and rip this, bong takes me back a long way, before the haze, maybe I could have chose another path another way, but would it bring any more happiness than this day?rollin so many blunts should change my name to philly, swisher, or backwood, but would I if I could I probably not, another future don't mean untroubled, some even doubled, as these igorant fucks sit they mind as well be takin hit too, make millions on your computer but your life's held up by the commuter so blind to the crimes committed in this armagedon you scripted, never pay mind to the grave mind, controlling slave minds who take out ya trash for almost no cash get cancer and rash, but you don't mind as long as it's fast, go to past pormadora see 30 mexicans in the kitchen but you ain't listenin, ignore my people's tounge to you their dung due to your position your rung on the worlds ladder as your son and daughter get fatter ignore the latter, i'm unseen like dark matter but I come up like cake batter keep my life straight while every day you get sadder.  Purple all in my brain some claim insane but I cling to the fame. 

Dammit I actually wrote a way better one than that, like seriously no brag but it was fuckin amazing, and then I accidentally pressed delete which = back on my comp so it was lost that was just my best shot at recreating it with my stoned ass short term memory. 

edit: Lol I  actualy screamed FUUUCK as hard as I could when I deleted that shit lol neigbor came over to make sure everything was all right.


----------



## Ginger Jack

neverstop said:
			
		

> edit: Lol I  actualy screamed FUUUCK as hard as I could when I deleted that shit lol neigbor came over to make sure everything was all right.


LMAO, funny shit.:D


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Instead of just freestyling, anybody want to have a real battle? 

And a seperate thread for it that i'll set up with the rules.

Any takers?

Ahaha...


----------



## neverstop

If your serious then yeah I'm down...in the lounge I assume?


----------



## Aeon Psyche

Yeah, somewhere where I can find this shit again so I don't forget it. Let me set this up..


----------



## Schamane

Pass gut auf: in den dunklen Ecken der Stadt
lauern Schattengestalten - jetz hast du verkackt
Chloroform im Tuch betaubt das Opfer sofort
in einem dunklen Hauseingang ; es wird mord...
ich schleppe die Schlampe in meinen Kofferraum
der rest geschieht in trance, ensteht im Traum
ich bring dich aufden Waldriedhof, planz dir ein baum
auf dein grab, geh nach hause um mir das tape reinzuhauen

lil bit crap on german

schamane


----------



## captainballs

Go ahead, stupid niggas, go fuck with them chicks
I'm the third little piggy I'ma fuck with them bricks
Better yet the bakey, I got pies and cakes
Niggas think doubling is turning five to eight
I turn eight to twenty, twenty to a hundred, hundred to a thousand
And that to a hundred thousand, in front of housing
Closed 'em all down dog, no ones allowed in
I'm copping everything, I'm done with browsing


----------



## captainballs

First the Fat Boys break up, now every day I wake up
Somebody got a problem with Hov'
Whassup y'all niggaz all fed up cause I got a little cheddar
and my records movin out the sto'?
Young fucks spittin at me, young rappers gettin at me
My nigga Big predicted the shit exactly
"Mo' Money, Mo' Problems" - gotta move carefully
Cause faggots hate when you gettin money like athletes
Yung'uns ice-grillin me, ohh - you not feelin me?
Fine; it cost you nothin - pay me no mind
Look, I'm on my grind cousin, ain't got time for frontin
Sensitive thugs, y'all all need hugs
Damn though mans I'm just tryin do me
If the record's two mill' I'm just tryin move three
Get a couple of chicks, get 'em to try to do E
Hopefully they'll menage before I reach my garage
I don't want much, fuck I drove every car
Some nice cooked food, some nice clean drawers
Bird-ass niggaz I don't mean to ruffle y'all
I know you waitin in the wing but I'm doin my thing
Where's the love?

And then the Fugees gon' break up, now everyday I wake up
Somebody got somethin to say
What's all the fuckin fussin for? Because I'm grubbin more
and I pack heat like I'm the oven door?
Niggaz pray and pray on my downfall
But everytime I hit the ground I bounce up like roundball
Now I don't wanna have to kill sound bar
Don't wanna have to cock back the four pound bar
Look scrapper I got nephews to look after
I'm not lookin at you dudes, I'm lookin past ya
I thought I told you characters I'm not a rapper
Can I live? I told you in ninety-six
that I came to take this shit and I did, handle my biz
I scramble like Randall with his
Cunning-ham but the only thing runnin is numbers fam
Jigga held you down six summers; damn, where's the love?

Then Richard Pryor go and burn up, and Ike and Tina Turner break up
Then I wake up to more bullshit
You knew me before records, you never disrespected me
Now that I'm successful you'll pull this shit
Nigga I'll step on your porch, step to your boss
Let's end the speculation, I'm talkin to alla y'all
Males shouldn't be jealous that's a female trait
Whatchu mad cause you push dimes and he sell weight?
Y'all don't know my expenses, I gotta buy a bigger place
Hehehe, and more baggies, why you all aggie?
Nigga respect the game, that should be it
What you eat don't make me shit - where's the love?


----------



## meltbanana95

hahaha


----------



## JointsNRoaches

Lol its like Bluelight 8 Mile.


----------



## dalek1983

yeah


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

Feeling good in the mood to straight up rip that blunt
Wanna hate oh wait, i'm gonna SQUISH YOU RUNT
Pissed of the dark side, because my heart's shy, of something you'd expect but yet they ask why?

Why tell a lie when that shit the truth? It's getyagun havin fun in AND out of the booth...

Yo clubbin guido...i'll knock out ya tooth


----------



## ClubbinGuido

And I will piss on your head and tell you its raining.


----------



## Cornishman

I'll pop a cap in your ass and bitch slap your women. 
Become a God, create new religion.
Then when you die I'll reincarnate you as a pigeon.
(sorry I'm drunk and think I can rap)


----------



## Leftley

Hey hey shit get up and about
rockin about town without a doubt
i remember the days where you walk the streets
smoke a joint pop a pill and the peeps did not speak
but now with the 5-0 you cant be discreet
i'm tellin you now, lay low sneak sneak.
hey man fuck this, im goin to sleep.

|| That took me like 30 minutes to make up.. hell.. ||


----------



## FlawedByDesign

well im just comin through to let ya know
just who around here got the sickest flow
It be me be me homeboy
In this rappin game
I be Mvp homeboy
but it aint no thang
Dont be surprised if I spit ill shit till im outta breath
and you know my rhymes be speedy like they smokin meth
see these homeboys thinking they can fuck with me
but these little gangsta wannabes just dont see
bout to be a white g on a killin spree
if i dont leave you dead you be an amputee
now enough with the violence, lets change up the subject
when it comes to spittin hot shit you know ya boy be a vet
now all good things have to come to an end
but dont be surprised if i come around and kick it again


----------



## ShroomBoom321

Memory lane, man the good times and bad times, smoking nickel and dime bags, getting the crew together, busting out our ideas, to build a activity, crossing the streets and spots that we hang, some drugs were dealt, with a side of fist fights, first instinct is to run away from the red and blue lights, end up hopping fences, while ditching into forests, cause  if the authorities going try to catch me, I’m going to run faster then forest gump, safe for now, but tomorrow is a new stunt.


----------



## mangtheanimal

I got an idea, put my cock in the air
I fucked Blues Clues host on his Thinking Chair
You are confused, I shall suck the nuts of a moose
I will pee in your cup, you thought it was apple juice
I am the tin man, oil me everytime I bend over
I was declared dead, death by dick in a toaster


----------



## ShroomBoom321

mangtheanimal said:


> I got an idea, put my cock in the air
> I fucked Blues Clues host on his Thinking Chair
> You are confused, I shall suck the nuts of a moose
> I will pee in your cup, you thought it was apple juice
> I am the tin man, oil me everytime I bend over
> I was declared dead, death by dick in a toaster



Your idea of fucking a blue dogs master is quiet psychotic, yet some people find your sexual acts erotic, but I'm not really down with banging animals, cause I can manage to find a woman to suck on my genitals.


----------



## Sentimental

You come around here, you know you're rocking with the best
I'll take you're skills and strength and put 'em to the test
I'll fuck you up, beat you down, then you wish you hadn't messed
And then I'll kill your ass, throw you out, then ask "who's next?"


----------



## mangtheanimal

ShroomBoom321 said:


> Your idea of fucking a blue dogs master is quiet psychotic, yet some people find your sexual acts erotic, but I'm not really down with banging animals, cause I can manage to find a woman to suck on my genitals.



You would be correct, I'm a psychopath, give me some help!
Call me crazy, but all animals got you 'beat' beneath the belt..
My dong hangs long, imho its too big for sex
Unzipped it by the tracks, and there was a fuggin train wreck
Will joo be my gurl? lets fuck around in your parents hot tub
I'll turn it from 'intercourse' to 'rape', just like 'push' comes to 'shove'


----------



## Bojangles69

Lyrics from the dragon thats tippin over bandwagons
You just hopped on 
and now its draggin you strong
trapped underneath 
theres no ejecting from this seat
Pavement skins you to the bones
cause you scared to be alone
so rep it for your group 
and prepare for the tomato soup
cause thats all people gonna see
when you trade your soul for a fee

(i think i have some sort of anticonformist message in there lol)


----------



## OpiodSlave

With a flow this vicious, it's easy too get addicted
Got 2 80's? Good, let's sniff em
Then buy 2 more, get glued too the floor
than pop 6 bars, it's never too far.
Your surprised? Really, come on; what
do you expect young crazy adicted too oxycodone
Just remember, this worlds dog eat dog, you better
believe it. I eat so many dogs, you can call me korean.


----------



## Ason Unique

OpiodSlave said:


> With a flow this vicious, it's easy too get addicted
> Got 2 80's? Good, let's sniff em
> Then buy 2 more, get glued too the floor
> than pop 6 bars, it's never too far.
> Your surprised? Really, come on; what
> do you expect young crazy adicted too oxycodone
> Just remember, this worlds dog eat dog, you better
> believe it. I eat so many dogs, you can call me korean.



Shut da fuck up, you ain't nothing but a fiend
I serve all ya'll niggas and make that cream
While ya'll mothafuckas all slinky and lean
Bet you'd suck dick for that shit, and
If you come near me ya throat gets slit
Yo veins gonna get fucked cause that shit
All I gotta do is make sure my blunt is lit
Yeah nigga fuck all that other shit
Yeah you eat fuckin dogs
Listen you nasty nig nogs
You be suckin' dick for pills
then wonder why you feel ill
just lookin' for one more pill


----------



## The_Idler

Opioid Slave?
Begone, ye vile knave!
Thou art worth not enough, to dig thine own grave!
Yet continueth, and continueth, dost thou, dost thou not?
Hark! The church bell tolls, 'tis time already for your cot!
Crawl back within thine mother's slimy womb, tho' the flesh thereof be dry and haggard,
for thou art nothing, but a wurm, a cur, a filthy, thieving blackguard!


----------



## OpiodSlave

The_Idler said:


> Opioid Slave?
> Begone, ye vile knave!
> Thou art worth not enough, to dig thine own grave!
> Yet continueth, and continueth, dost thou, dost thou not?
> Hark! The church bell tolls, 'tis time already for your cot!
> Crawl back within thine mother's slimy womb, tho' the flesh thereof be dry and haggard,
> for thou art nothing, but a wurm, a cur, a filthy, thieving blackguard!



You look for cheap thrills like addicts look for pills,
Back the fuck off or I'll show you these lyrics will kill.
With raps that pathedic, I don't even need too get poetic.
You trying too bury me, is like kids teaching elementary.
So now I leave your respect in the cemeterary, I guess
I'll get beaten eventually, once they get a silver bullet,
I got drug stories so crazy they tell me im full of it, but
im living proof, old habbits die hard, so Ill be the reighing
king by far.


----------



## Dankycodone

daang opioid slave just got served!


----------



## strobemylobe

Look I'm not a grammar teacher but I can tell you spittin fiction
Your preaching about junkies but your a Slave to ur addiction
Eventually beaten, its been done 2 thousand years past
In a former prehistoric life where I smoked your lyrics like weak grass
You best stock up on some vitamins, prescription meds, and wheat grass
in your eyes your a weak cat that leaves fights with busted knee caps
Not to mention a loss of dignity, you gotta be kidding me
Silver bullets I pull it and they rip thru your kidney


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Battle battle 
bo-battle
banana fanna 
fo-fattle
me mi moe
mattle
battle!

Word

...but for real, score for strobemylobe for hot lines and killer internal rhyme schemes


----------



## bignig5971

*psssftt*

This nigga say he bench at Bally's
Hmmm lets take a tally, only bitch u fucked is meth head Sally
After that skeezy bitch your sex life has come to its finale.

What you know bout ideological fantasies.
Nigga you got no vanity
Your dirty like joe dirt with a wort.
Stop playin final fantasy, step into reality b4 sally takes you to court

So you from willy wonka land?
Or are you in a gay irish flute band?
There's to many logical fallicies in all your ideologies
You never made it to Trigonometry

Xavier will rape yo ass and to u its a favor.
welcome he's your next door neighbor

Your rhymes are a scam
you playing spacejam while watching kazam.
White boy eat yo spam


----------



## strobemylobe

Gods my witness, and your out look is bleak
Your fitness it total, lyrically totally weak
Your like Lupe Fiasco, but ten times the geek
You could say me and your mom like to travel
She likes to go Greek
Let these flows unravel, most rated and hated
Your reply will be jaded
After police raid your crack den
 and your laptop is liberated
Your just a stray cat enticed by some warm milk
Your demise I rhyme and skin you for fake Armani silk
we're talking way beyond here, 10 galaxies away
im like an aids infested phallus drippin ready to play
dripping like the end of your infected needle
My words will split your femurs youll feel feeble
i rhyme like im on a podium cuz im talking to the people
Its rap yall feel me lyrical weapons lethal


----------



## watsons torment

The_Idler said:


> Opioid Slave?
> Begone, ye vile knave!
> Thou art worth not enough, to dig thine own grave!
> Yet continueth, and continueth, dost thou, dost thou not?
> Hark! The church bell tolls, 'tis time already for your cot!
> Crawl back within thine mother's slimy womb, tho' the flesh thereof be dry and haggard,
> for thou art nothing, but a wurm, a cur, a filthy, thieving blackguard!



i just read that in my mind with the voice of brian blessid. quality :D


----------



## bignig5971

*strobemylobe*

Im just joking im not real good just for fun..


 you strob yo flow looks weak like zeek da plumber.
If you dont recognize him go ask joe the plumber
Ya moms likes to travel? send her ass up the creek wit zeek.

Lupe Fiasco would shit on your face while he drank tobasko
Then he hits ya whit da calico and flushes you to the bottom

Whether is spring, winter summer or autumn you still tryin to get in the bottom circle. Too bad you look like steve irkel mixed with a turtle.
You a pansy go grab ya girdle

And plz chill wit da innfected needles b4 u affect the pplz wit ya beautles.
Matter fact you look like Beautilguies from sector 5674
When i see you ugly ass ima shut the door.


----------



## 4 Keta Bout it

im the nicest on bluelight

all of you should know this
my style been atrocious since parties had glowsticks

disease breed species cops wanna reach me
got fiends droppin feces for purple Mitsubishies 

Real deal connect my block work is drastic
keep it in the jar cuz its burnin thru the plastic

and Queens dont play - we dangerous people
been dumpin hundred packs since K was legal

aint nobody stoppin me cuz cant nobody copy me
cuz papi got the property to hide your body properly
play it like monopoly so if it aint sodomy its aggravated robbery
thats why i got these Brolic G's walkin on either side of me
talking to an anomaly  
astronomy 
cosmology 
my own words astonish me

listen real close and you can sneak peek the recipe 
4 parts of arrogance and 5 parts complexity
JUST THE BARE NECESSITIES

take the razor blade and u can chop it on the table
take a big bump baby let it burn your nasal
got the scription bottle but im peelin off the label 

they got the dough i snatch it up 
then they chop the package up
they chop-chop-chop up on the mirror spread it on the glass and such
hand me a straw - i kno its raw STILL i pass it up
drug war ambassador
alpine capacitor 
for you turn the amperage up
best believe I _mastered the _ 
tripple beam and digital
man I aint even kiddin you
I put a whole pound out and cake off the residuals
talkin to a man whos real tight behind his principals
*vitamins and minerals *
I serve criminals - cops - teachers - bartenders - and bikers
on they bottom dolla they really fuckin they life up
got people buyin bud to keep from fuckin they wife up

Sisters - brothers - old heads - youngers 
*Iraqi war vets whos minds stuck in the bunkers*
people from the gutter who get they grub from the dumpster
ill even serve ya motha im a hustlin mother fucka
 i got it goin ON
you lookin at a legend not an acura _or john_
I dominate this *gen*re

rearrange the format - work under the floormat
u never ever seen that you never even heard of it
so even if u killed the verse the fact remains I murdered it

First degree emergency - swervin urban insurgency 
U heard police?
License-Registration- and _insurence please_?
I hit the clutch and turn the key
a crown vic aint burin me!
short shift-first to fifth- up the street with urgency


----------



## :{ d. }:

Shamanistic visions induced by hallucinogens
Send me to a place where my soul transcends
To the very end I'll bend my mind in impossible shapes
Fucked up landscapes before me, I'm puking on the drapes
Catatonic, lethargic like I took a handful of Benadryl
My souls scaling the Catskills, meander in the astral
I can't move, nor do I need to
Psychonautical, resurgent dimensional bleedthrough
I see through, panoramic view of the sky
I see you've, pried open my third eye


----------



## 4 Keta Bout it

:{ d. }: said:


> Shamanistic visions induced by hallucinogens
> Send me to a place where my soul transcends
> To the very end I'll bend my mind in impossible shapes
> Fucked up landscapes before me, I'm puking on the drapes
> Catatonic, lethargic like I took a handful of Benadryl
> My souls scaling the Catskills, meander in the astral
> I can't move, nor do I need to
> Psychonautical, resurgent dimensional bleedthrough
> I see through, panoramic view of the sky
> I see you've, pried open my third eye



Dope


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

open your mind to my very own reality
third world soldier murderous mentality 
lettin my lyrical AK blast through your window
bullets slicing your dome like my name was kimbo



And thats all I got lol. I'm not a battle rapper.


----------



## Fornax55

shootin' up, snortin' lines,
drinkin' down and payin' fines
gotta say goodbye to my cash refines
while ignoring my addiction signs,
the drugs have long since seized my mind
and soon I find myself confined

smokin' ganj, smokin' crack
doin' shit that's dope 'n whack
from the needle pours my smack
my social life? I ain't got jack,
so watch the roots of my teeth turn black
man, how much I've lost? I can't keep track

the drugs have conquered me and life
my kids, my home and my beautiful wife
were all claimed to my fatal intoxicant strife,
now the scars that mask my skin are rife
let me take the blackened hilt of this knife,
and with one brisk stroke, I'll end my life


----------



## stonedandrolling89

i don't have to talk shit 
about how you suck mad dick
as i'm not about any of that
i'm just about being brad.
peace to those who bring it
and love to those who make it
unity to those who choose it
and respect to those who deserve it.


----------



## dekkoo

Hahaha bruce leet. Genius.


----------



## loveduplooney

lyrical aks and grenades i spray like razor blades that cut across your vertabraes                                                         shaped like octagons am new age don coleon hitting bongs  like  cheech and chong                                                          am mr majestic u got ur ass kicked tragic boombastic POW                                                                                        ready for the wickedest my flows ridiculous u cant battle me am sick like syphilis,                                                             aint no tickling a aint no clitoris                                                                                                                                                                                 theres a killer in the hood g watch your back                                                                                                                  theres a killer in the hood g watch your back                                                                                                                  its swine flu on the attack                                                                                                                                               i got some hieroglyphics words percific am dropping shit like astrophysics                                                                          yes am rugged and raw raw like rugged like fuck it am more                                                                                               put u back to the floor feel my fist hit your jaw                                                                                                          shatter like glass door for sure                                                                                                                                   am a deadly armed with artillery lyrically am a miracle                                                                                                        u want a fist fight thats physical


----------



## CheapHighMan

BruceLeet said:


> ^  fucking lol
> 
> so much talent in the lounge it makes me wonder why we sit here posting all day when we could be in a rap possy called B12 or something sippin on 40's and bouncing in our lowriders. Yeaaah Beotchz.



LMFAO B12

HAHAHAHAHAHA

_only for those of you who know what d12 is_


----------



## Tururtle

*Whats up guys?*

just signed up at  www.bluelight.ru and want say hi to all the guys/gals of this board!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

This shit is gay
You faggots battle on the internet
about as effective as / puffin on an unlit cigarrette
You get me yet?
You'd better bet / that ya'll had better hit the deck
or else its set
I'll disconnect / your body from it's little neck

No disrespect / but really dude?
You're playing it tough
with all your aks and grenades?
You really handle that stuff?
Man I doubt it.
Matter of fact 
you're sounding half retarded
Scratch that / Make it all the way
please don't get me started.

When you do
you and your crew  / will find yourselves dearly departed
Bluelight martyrs / ribs exposed
operating open-hearted

or even better yet
not operating at all
beat from the brawl
in the corner/ curled up in a ball
missing a jaw
hands and feet incomplete
missing them all
minus a tongue / and a lung
so no one's hearing your call


----------



## b4rd

bitch above me , 
you ugly
you sound like some nigga named Humphry
you look like some nasty granny who be grumpy


bars


----------



## smokemctoke420

This thread is fucking hilarious. Best posts were by the OP tho IMO


----------



## junglejuice

Yeah...I miss that guy.

One of the funniest BL'ers of all time IMO

:D


----------



## Sweetshare

c'mon niggas check my new diss, mxe rush take me dis, fuck off shot some body out this xD


----------



## panic in paradise

we on the corner like 7-11
alright boys lets send em to heaven 
there aint nothin more clever then when she says
bring it back

and i dont
so for more she wont
its hard like that


----------



## DOB

roses are red
violets are blue
I like to fap
BL louge style rap


----------



## FlippingTop

Brrbrbrbrbrbbrap brap brap


----------



## CageKennylz

pontifex01 said:


> ^ You couldn't spell lounge
> For a dictionary you must scrounge
> While this rhyming is wank
> Don't tell me - I've got a shank
> There's no rhyme, there's no meter,
> Just a ton of saltpetre
> Which is used to keep cocks soft
> But when you put it in a cannon
> I tell you friends'll be dyin'
> 
> I did way too much MXE
> Sleep ain't never finding me
> I'm not making any sense
> And my muscles are too tense
> Gotta run this ain't no fun
> Insult me, you'll get shotgunned
> 
> PONTIFEX OUT BRAP BRAP BRAP



I'm better than you, but not just 'cause my rap's amazing/
I was just born (Bourne) supreme, like Matthew Damon/


----------



## CageKennylz

I'm basically immortal, no way you can murder me/
You're too weak (2 week) like fourteen days, I'm as strong as Hercules/
Yeah, I'm gassed up, and drank shots of lighter fluid/
People said I spit flames - literally tried to do it!/
And never say what Pontifex/
Drops is fresh/
'Cause we all know he's not the best/
That's spot's saved for me/
The only great emcee/
Today you'll see/
On any internet forum, or in HMV/


----------



## nuttynutskin

Nigga nigga nigga bitch bitch bitch
Hubba hubba dubba dubba bling bling bitch bitch
Nigga nigga bling bitch nigga nigga hubba dubba dubba


----------



## nuttynutskin

CageKennylz said:


> I'm basically immortal, no way you can murder me/
> You're too weak (2 week) like fourteen days, I'm as strong as Hercules/
> Yeah, I'm gassed up, and drank shots of lighter fluid/
> People said I spit flames - literally tried to do it!/
> And never say what Pontifex/
> Drops is fresh/
> 'Cause we all know he's not the best/
> That's spot's saved for me/
> The only great emcee/
> Today you'll see/
> On any internet forum, or in HMV/



Nigga yo shits weak like speaking Japanese to a Greek
You ain't no Hercules when you see me come through in my Mercury
Betta duck before you get struck
And end up fried up like a Chinese duck

What you spit ain't shit flames? more like lames
I got more skills like playing 100 different games
All at the same time don't make me rewind
Bout the time you in the pen getting stuck in the behind

The greatest mc? More like kimchi
The only thing you got is HIV

BURNNNN!!!!


----------



## Serotonin101

I'm new to this game
but I must rep my city
when I get done with yo ass
it ain't gonna be pretty
see I roll up to the block
straight stuntin on spinners
make money slinging rock
cuz dis white boy a winner
I got fine bitches on deck
or should I say dick
I'm da pimp wit respect
so stay outta my shit
I roll wit dem choppers
strapped up to my grill
someone call da doctor
cuz yo boy straight ill
you can't step to me
cuz you a punk ass bitch
so imma just slit yo throat
toss you out in da ditch
yo boy got dat young blood
best mc out the Lou
your rhymes are like duds
let me see what you faggots can do.


----------



## lman_15

this kids nothing more than a internet gangster a keystroke crook
keep hiding in your parents basement pussy I know you shook

Fake rappers like you are an epidemic like prescription pill addiction
I spit nothing but truth find my rhyme book in the library under non-fiction

Keep dreaming and praying kid you'll never be on stage
You and rapping don't work like Kimbo inside the cage


----------



## lman_15

bump .. bump ..


----------



## Lube4Jesus

I smoke dat bomb.. Let's get into 
a fight cus Ur smoking dirty dirty 
when it's about midnight my crew 
rocks we rock so hard we're the 
Talk of the town away to 
Amsterdam...humbolt county its the place to be I've got lots of people I've got lots of bitches too and celebrities...but you know it don't go down like that...cuz when I'm rapping yo I roll one supa fat cuz I'm da bomb I'm gonna take a number 2 I'm gonna take a big shit cuz that's what I'm gonna do.. If you don't like this it's cuz your swettin.. The things I could do the world be forgeten. Doin so many lines it puts me in rage it pisses me of so much I shot justin beiber with a 12 gauge.

I just pwnd you guys nobody can be a better rapper than me NO ONE!!


----------



## Aeon Psyche

ShaDDoW said:


> You guys suck. This isn't even worth my time or effort anymore.


Straightup. All these wannabe emcees are wack as fuck. You call that battling, please.


----------

